# Cisco vpn DNS issue

## groovy12

i am using cisco vpn to connect to my companty network. i am able to connect but unable using IP address to get DNS working. i tried following http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/draft/vpnc-howto.xml but to no avail.

I tried keepign the same DNS that was before vpn in /etc/resolv.conf and also adding the DNS servres that get listed on windows when i connect vpn but it didnt help. i can ping neither servers on my company nor google.com

Please help.. once i get this working, i'll not boot to windows for a week  :Smile: 

```
~> cat /etc/resolv.conf

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/draft/vpnc-howto.xml

~> ping www.google.com -c 1

PING www.l.google.com (64.233.189.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 64.233.189.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=101 ms

~> vpnclient connect bang

Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490)

Copyright (C) 1998-2005 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Client Type(s): Linux

Running on: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 18:28:01 IST 2006 i686

Config file directory: /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient

...........

<connected>

~> edit  /etc/resolv.conf to //tried other combinations like keep only 10.19.20.252/172.16.200.26 or remove domainname etc but didnt help

domainname xyz.com

nameserver 10.0.1.1

nameserver 10.19.20.252

nameserver 172.16.200.26

~> ping pvt & ping pvt.xyz.com & ping www.google.com & 

<all fail saying pvt pvt.xyz.com or www.google.com not found>

~> ping 64.233.189.104

PING 64.233.189.104 (64.233.189.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 64.233.189.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=89.9 ms

```

On windows this is what i see

 *Quote:*   

>         Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
> 
>        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Netwo
> 
> k Connection
> ...

 

Thanks for any pointers..

----------

## adaptr

A small diagram of your local connections might help - I have no idea what 10.0.1.1 is, or any of the others.

----------

## groovy12

Sorry, details:

10.0.1.1 = gateway (router) and local DNS that I use when I dont have vpn connected

10.19.20.252, 172.16.200.26 = DNS servers reported by windows when i successfuly use windows vpn to connect to work

pvt = a server name on my companies domain

xyz.com = my company's name

Let me know if you need more info.. thanks for looking at it!

----------

## adaptr

Do you get the exact same DHCP settings when connecting in Windows ?

I presume the subnet mask isn't set to /16 or something.

----------

## groovy12

I posted the result of ipconfig /all in windows in the 1st post. That shows DHCP server as 10.0.1.1. that is the same gw i use in linux. Did you mean to ask something else? 

Also how would i find what the subnet mask is on linux? 

thanks!

----------

## groovy12

Someone pls help me out on this.. I have to constantly boot to windows to connect to work  :Sad: 

thanks

----------

## groovy12

can anyone give me any clue/pointer/doc? thanks

----------

## mrpdaemon

I have the same issue, everything in the company (including DNS servers themselves) are pingable. Furthermore, DNS servers actually respond correctly when the lookup is initiated through nslookup or dig:

$ nslookup

> server 10.17.0.1

> www.google.com

works, but putting 'nameserver 10.17.0.1' in /etc/resolv.conf doesn't.

----------

## groovy12

fwiw, the problem was (I belive) with my ISP which had probably locked my MAC address or something. I moved to a new place with new ISP and it works now..

sorry, i cant help you much..

----------

